# rack



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

i finnally finished my rack


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Good looking set up on the chevy!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude you could sleep on that thing!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

you hauling a dune buggy on it? lol....good looking rack man


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Very Nice ! :fishing:


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sheesh!
What is the "flooring" made out of? A Half Sheet of 4X8?
You could put a Mariachi Band on that thing!
:beer::beer::beer:
Nice work!


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Nice Rack.........*

Very nice set up. What do you use the PVC tube for ? 

Fishhook


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

the pvc tube carries umbrella for the coolers hammer and the floor is cedar


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

could nite is it street legal lol. looks realy good man

chris


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nice rack. but, please don't come down the beach with all those lights on>>>>>>>>


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

SWEET RACK! Curious though....do you really haul ALL your stuff there? I've got a truck also and put most of it in the back.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## southerlytide (Oct 9, 2008)

I carry a lance camper with a porch,the lights are for only on the highway when its loaded sometimes the head lamps get blocked. I usally spend a week or so.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It's too small............... Seriously though, looks great.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> nice rack. but, please don't come down the beach with all those lights on>>>>>>>>


Switch the Fogs to amber, $18.00 at Advance Auto.

><))))*>


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

thats no rack thats a whole other truck bed straped to the front. That cant be street legal at night! Holy crap you could make the mother in law ride there!!


----------



## ChrisCapePoint (May 1, 2009)

That wood looks nicer than what I have in my Living Room!!! Nice looking set up!


----------



## Queball (Oct 1, 2010)

What time do dancing lessons start..


----------



## Tomsatx (Dec 20, 2010)

nice setup, looks as though that will last a long time.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Damn nice rack!
On a serious note though.....
....I think you might need a couple more rod holders....


----------

